# Size of AKC 4 generation pedigree



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No offense, but with K9Data - you don't have to purchase a pedigree?


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

That's fair. I just liked the way it looked.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

the export pedigree
(which you have to purchase to sell semen to Canadian CKC bitch for litter registry) is 8.5 X 11


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I also purchased it from AKC when I registered Den. It 8.5 x 11. It is really nice and comes with an AKC seal. I wanted it not because I didn't know the pedigree, but because it was important to me to have as a nice memorandum of Denver, who is my first purebred AKC registered dog.


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> I also purchased it from AKC when I registered Den. It 8.5 x 11. It is really nice and comes with an AKC seal. I wanted it not because I didn't know the pedigree, but because it was important to me to have as a nice memorandum of Denver, who is my first purebred AKC registered dog.


That's my thinking too! What have you been doing with Denver? Any sports?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Training in obedience currently, our goal is to complete his rally novice and beginner novice this summer. I am hoping that by then AKC shows will be happening again. We are also going to compete in some UKC conformation for the experience, and I have him entered for a CCA in June. 

How about you??


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> Training in obedience currently, our goal is to complete his rally novice and beginner novice this summer.


That's great! We are realizing how much energy she has to burn and how fearless she seems to be. Her mom apparently loves dock diving so we will gave that a try. In the summer time we spend the weekends on an island with a dock up front so it'd be fun to see her jump and tire her out that way.

Also want to look into agility. Anything just to spend time, really.


----------

